# Just bought my First Handgun



## Kevin86175 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi my name is Kevin and I am new to the forum. A little about me is I am a SSgt in the USAF and a Mechanic by trade but my love is for Fast cars and Cool Guns. My first ever Purchase of a handgun is the Springfield XDM 4.5in .45 ACP in the bitone. Love the gun and all the ammenities that come with it. The other weapons i own are a wide variety of knives and hatchets along with a Remington 770 in 30-06 cal. While it doesnt seem to be much i have owned many weapons over the years just never had the luxury of keeping them. My first handgun was a .22cal revolver that my father gave me when i was 6yrs old. The love just spiked from there on out. NEWay Looking forward to getting to hear some fantastic insight on possible future purchases and information as i like to be well informed before i buy. Any information is good information i always say. Hope it wasnt to long a post but again new to the forums thing.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

hi :smt1099


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and a BIG THANK YOU for your service. with that said all the firearms you listed are very good and I for one Love 22's They are cheap to shoot and great training guns. the very light recoil helps with the shot groupings and learning to control breathing and sight picture. start out with a small caliber and work your way up is the best way to improve your skills. Happy Shooting and ohh by the way there is alot of experience and knowledge on here we will be glad to help out.
JBarL


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

welcome:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome from MN.............enjoy!

RCG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome! Good choice.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome from AZ and "THANK YOU" for your service to our country.....JJ


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

welcome from the great state of shooting stuff* alabama


----------



## Kevin86175 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and to those who thanked me your welcome and it is my pleasure to serve such a wonderful Country such as ours is. While i am here i was wondering if anyone had any good websites for lower picatiny rail mounted lights and lasers i could look up. The gun range i go to said that they had a General purpose one for 30 bucks but seems kinda cheep for a light/laser combo setup. just wondering i didnt want to spend $700 on the gun and have a real nice Handgun then have a Elcheapo light on the bottom. 


Thanks Kevin


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Optics Planet...Streamlight TLR-1 around 100. but is a great value ...lifetime warranty...USA made ....feedback is excellent as well.....model has strobe and I think I have the letters correct ....have one and love it .....don't know any combos that are highly rated that i would be comfortable recommending ...JJ


----------

